# Should they do number and number 2 every time out?



## jaxmagicman (Dec 13, 2010)

I have been on a good schedule with Bailey, and he is getting the hang of going outside to go to the bathroom. Every once in while he has had an accident in the house. I think just 2 last week. Both were urine. He hasn't pooped in the house in a while. But my question is this.

Every time I bring him out I expect him to poop and pee. If he doesn't do both, I usally put him back in the crate and we try again later. Recently I have noticed that right after eating and drinking he starts to look like he wants to go pee. So I bring him out, and then I usally wait for him to poop as well. It seems to me that maybe he could hold his poop longer than his pee. Should I keep him on a Poop schedule different from his pee schedule. After all, whenever we do go out for both he does both pretty quickly and if he doesn't do both he usually goes pee and then tries to go back to the house. Should I expect him to poop only a couple of the times out?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

How old is Bailey and how often do you feed him? 

No. They pee a lot more than they poop... just like us. Very young puppies will poop more often as they are fed more often (usually pooping 1/2 hour or so after eating). Older dogs usually poop 2X or 3X a day. They do pee more often. Both are usually associated with eating and drinking.. playing and sleeping. 

Not a lot different than people.


----------



## jaxmagicman (Dec 13, 2010)

He is 4 months old. I feed him the morning, at lunch time for me and at night. He is going through a 1 1/2 cups of dog food right now 3/4 in the morning, 3/4 when I get home from work. Usually in the morning he eats about half of the 3/4 and then at lunch time he eats the rest. Then at night he eats the 3/4 all up because it is when we come back from the walk.

Oddly enough, the lunch time outside expedition is usually the one time I take him out when he never seems to want to do number 2.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Offer less food in the morning (don't give him so much he leaves any). What food are you feeding and what kind of dog is Bailey (Weight now and expected adult weight)? 

My 6 month old dog is fed 2X a day and usually poops once in the early morning, Once when I get home after work in the evening and once again (most of the time) before we go to bed.

Sorry.. just remembered you have a Beagle. Depending on what you are feeding you probably can feed less. My GSD puppy is getting 2 c. total a day of Evo dry mixed with water. I feed 1/2 c. in the morning and 1.5 c. at night. She is over 40 pounds now...


----------



## jaxmagicman (Dec 13, 2010)

He is a Beagle. He weighs 11 pounds now. He should get between 15 and 25 pounds. I feel right now he is on the skinny side, but that is usually because we are super active. We take long walks at least an hour a day, and then we also play 'tag' and 'fetch' outside for a total of an hour a day. I put quotes over 'tag' and 'fetch' because he usually gets the ball and bring it back but really just wants to chew on it, and in tag he is always it.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Adding to what Elana wrote... A puppy may pee within 20 -30 seconds after being let out. Then, he may sniff around in kind of a circle if he wants to poop. At 4 mos, he may not have full control yet, but when he is a year old (or before), you should notice a pattern that he pees and sniffs, or pees and wants to come back in... and he is empty. At this age, he may want to come back in, but then need to go back out....

Plus, he's a beagle... and sometimes sniffing is more fun than anything else.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would not feed him any more than you are.. maybe a little less. What are you feeding him? (It makes a huge difference).


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a 4 mos old puppy right now and she poos in the am, 4:30 or 5pm and then again at 8:30pm. I take her out about 7 or 8 times a day or when ever I go outside for pees, we play a lot and work on obedience and tricks so during the day she isn't in her crate. At 9pm she goes in her crate and sleeps all night. I keep a hawks eye on her because until she is at least 6 mos she doesn't have full control yet. Also she is teething so right now and is all about chewing so I have to watch her like a hawk, even though she has good chew items....those chair legs always look temping for a pup. Oh she gets fed 1/3c am 1/3c noon 1/3c afternoon(late) she was getting BB pup and orijen mixed but she prefers the adult grain-free the other dogs eat and of course they like hers better, so know have to separate...huh (

How do you guys get the active smilies to work?


----------



## jaxmagicman (Dec 13, 2010)

Elana55 said:


> I would not feed him any more than you are.. maybe a little less. What are you feeding him? (It makes a huge difference).


I keep meaning to check the exact name, but I think it is Purina Little Bits. It was what he was eating at the breeder's.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

My little billy jean doesn't poop every time out either but she does pee. I don't believe that she has had an accident in her crate yet but I have been trying to be viligent about getting her out when I think she has to go, I also watch/listen to her lilke a hawk & she usually tels me as best she can when she has to go. I'm her crate she will start moving around &/or whining & such.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

My 2 month old puppy pees every time we go out, sometimes twice in one outing! I take her out a minimum of every 2 hours, but sometimes as often as every half hour, depending on what we have been doing. I feed her in the morning and in the evening. She poops about 4 - 5 times a day. Unfortunately, sometimes on the carpet!  She will poop first thing in the AM. Then I feed her and she will poop again with 15 minutes of eating. She is a little poop machine! We are still potty training and it is making me a little crazy.


----------

